# Blend door/actuator



## OptimusDiabetus (Sep 19, 2013)

2013 Cruze LTZ - I've been having a lot of issues with my climate control system lately, so when I finally got it into the dealership this morning, the mechanic told me that it looked like some of the seal around the blend doors had broken off and was likely causing the issues I was having (no warm air on passenger side, very poor/warm air flow on driver's side feet vent, even with AC on full). So, he said the only fix was to basically remove the entire dashboard in order to get at the vents to see if they were indeed clogged. He's quoted me now at upwards of $1200 . Have any of you had similar issues at all? I've contacted GM to see if they can assist in any way, but I'm sitting around the 95,000 mile mark, so I don't expect any assistance in that regard.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Unlikely at 95,000 miles. But still less than what GMPP would have been for a 100,000 mile plan.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

My floor heat never has worked right (blows warm air but does not blow strong) so I just learned to live with it.


----------



## OptimusDiabetus (Sep 19, 2013)

Good news! I went online to chat with GM and they said they would call my local dealership to see if they can work out any sort of payment assistance. I thought this would be a long shot for sure, but I just got off the phone with the service dept and they said that GM is going to cover almost 40% of the total cost of repairs ($450/$1200)! So instead of looking at a $1200 payment, I'm looking closer to the $750 range, assuming no extra parts are needed. I can't believe it!


----------

